# Elm-mixture- sit down bench



## Mike1950 (Apr 28, 2013)

Elm top and drawer fronts. Face frames are some cherry scraps and the cabinet sides are some alder glue ups that I bought at auction 10 yrs ago. back splash- walnut and the window sill is a very wild grained checked piece of red maple. 
I needed a sit down bench- getting lazy in my old age and eyes create the need for all the natural light they can get. All in all a project created with scraps from here and there. One of my few forays into live edge. I hate the hardware but the price-Free- was right. I thought I had better take a picture now cause it's life will be a tough one and bench will never look this way again. 
Last picture is my new home when I have been bad :dash2::dash2: - if my granddaughter will share.

[attachment=23986]

[attachment=23987]

[attachment=23988]

[attachment=23989]

Enjoy...............


----------



## EricJS (Apr 28, 2013)

Excellent craftsmanship, Mike! (As usual)

The woods blend beautifully. Great Idea, too. I may have to build something similar.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 28, 2013)

Pretty cool! 

Your 'doghouse' is a lot nicer than mine!


----------



## Sprung (Apr 28, 2013)

Beautiful bench! Great work. I like it.


----------



## BarbS (Apr 28, 2013)

What a beautiful top slab! Makes a terrific bench. I assume you won't be drilling any holdfast holes? ;-)


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 28, 2013)

Ive came back and looked at this piece probably 20 times, it makes more and more anxious to open up my elm logs!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 28, 2013)

Got a stack of elm, love the look of the stuff. Great work as usual Mike!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 28, 2013)

BarbS said:
 

> What a beautiful top slab! Makes a terrific bench. I assume you won't be drilling any holdfast holes? ;-)



Holes- you bet- just have not got those Veritas mini dogs or?? and figured out where the holes go. I will revisit this thread in a year and update pictures- I am a bench user and abuser. I have a whole stack of this elm-it is nice to work with.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 28, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Ive came back and looked at this piece probably 20 times, it makes more and more anxious to open up my elm logs!



siberian/chinese Elm is a very underrated wood-at least I think so. Top has BLO and then a clear wipe on finish. It machines nicely. Not much different to work then walnut. You will like it.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 28, 2013)

Your my kind of guy! Round up whatever is available, and make it work, beautifully. Bet that will also serve as a moose observation bench


----------



## Brink (Apr 28, 2013)

Beautiful bench.
I'm most impressed that any grown man can make himself fit into a play house.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 28, 2013)

Brink said:


> Beautiful bench.
> I'm most impressed that any grown man can make himself fit into a play house.



You should have heard Bella- scolding me at the door for being in there with my screw gun. :dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks great Mike. What is the corrugated stuff at the window corners? Is that a type of drywall corner?


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 29, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Looks great Mike. What is the corrugated stuff at the window corners? Is that a type of drywall corner?



No- we used to be gone more -so I had steel mesh- Left over security mesh from a DEA job over the window. It is just rust/dirt residue left on the wall.


----------

